# Walk-In Humidor Costs??



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

A couple friends and myself are just prodding around the thought of starting up a shop, and one thing that immediately came to mind was the humidor.

Anybody have any idea of how to construct, and the price of, either a walk-in or an along-the-wall humi?

As always, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

There are companies that will build walk-in humidors. I can't think of the name of one here in Minneapolis, but they also do wine cellars too.

Look up someone in your area and get a ballpark idea. Then realize you could do it cheaper, or have it done professionally.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

cheapest way would be to build a walk-in yourself. the big display humi's can go for 1500. the biggest challenge is inventory and company accounts, good luck with padron, they are fun.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It depends on what you want to build.

Big, small, huge ?? 

All Spanish cedar or use Luan and Mahogany ?

Size also will be a factor on how much the humidification device will cost you as well.

How much stock are you going to hold ??? 

How big is the store ??


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> It depends on what you want to build.
> 
> Big, small, huge ??
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa...I don't know if I can answer much here. We might not even do anything for a few years (getting through college is a higher priority...for now :ss).

*Size:* Medium, I suppose. I'm thinking 8 x 12 ft. or so.

*Wood:* What is the difference between the three woods? I didn't know I could use any other than Sp. Cedar...

*Humidification:* I was gonna view this as an entirely separate matter...I'm well aware that it all depends on size, and I figured that would be easier to get ahold of than the humidor.

*Stock:* Enough to fill the 8 x 12 room, I hope. I'll let myself get a few $$$ and contacts under my belt first.

*Size:* I have no idea how big the store will be.

I suppose I'm just looking for a general range, from the lowest, to a realistic higher possibility. By no means am I looking to create a walk-in that is some 15 x 25 ft or anything.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I want one for my house


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

CigarNation said:


> There are companies that will build walk-in humidors. I can't think of the name of one here in Minneapolis, but they also do wine cellars too.
> 
> Look up someone in your area and get a ballpark idea. Then realize you could do it cheaper, or have it done professionally.


As a web consultant who needs to support a family, it would tick me off to have someone have me do the plans and then they build it on their own.

The planner has a right to earn something for the time and effort of providing a design. A good planner/builder can offer you a better rate on the plan if the development is part of the package.

I've seen people occupy the expert time of a salesman at a local camera shop and then have the nerve to ask where a camera can be bought cheapest online. The salesman doesn't work on salary for the camera company nor makes a profit on a sale if it goes elsewhere. That's theft of the salesman's time and of the company's salary, nothing less.

Best and most honest way is to tell the designer that you want to build it yourself and that you're paying him for his expertise and plans. It's likely that with his experience he will be able to see things you wouldn't and will save you some hassles.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

CigarNation said:


> There are companies that will build walk-in humidors. I can't think of the name of one here in Minneapolis, but they also do wine cellars too.
> 
> Look up someone in your area and get a ballpark idea. Then realize you could do it cheaper, or have it done professionally.


As a web consultant who needs to support a family, it would tick me off to have someone have me do the plans and then they build it on their own.

The planner has a right to earn something for the time and effort of providing a design. A good planner/builder can offer you a better rate on the plan if the development is part of the package.

I've seen people occupy the expert time of a salesman at a local camera shop and then have the nerve to ask where a camera can be bought cheapest online. The salesman doesn't work on salary for the camera company nor makes a profit on a sale if it goes elsewhere. That's theft of the salesman's time and of the company's salary, nothing less.

Best and most honest way is to tell the designer that you want to build it yourself and that you're paying him for his expertise and plans. It's likely that with his experience he will be able to see things you wouldn't and will save you some hassles.

You may end up, after listening to the expert, deciding to hire him. You'll be a better-informed consumer in the end.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> I want one for my house


:tpd:


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

carni said:


> the biggest challenge is inventory and company accounts, good luck with padron, they are fun.


Exactly. Thats the most daunting aspect of owning a shop- establishing good relationships with the vendors and manufacturers. Starting off fresh is a difficult task, I've been told. If this was ever my desire, I'd look to buy a turnkey business with pre-established contacts and a good, healthy history with the suppliers.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Exactly. Thats the most daunting aspect of owning a shop- establishing good relationships with the vendors and manufacturers. Starting off fresh is a difficult task, I've been told. If this was ever my desire, I'd look to buy a turnkey business with pre-established contacts and a good, healthy history with the suppliers.


Well everybody's got to have started at some point, no?


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

thunderbucks said:


> Well everybody's got to have started at some point, no?


Yeah, but it would be easier to work in a cigar shop for a while, maybe get to know some of the reps, and then move on with some contacts in your pocket.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

I have toyed with this idea too but not very seriously as I have only recently gotten into cigars. If you think about what a humidor is- a fairly airtight box then all you have to do really is build a room and line it with cedar. I have built sheds, and rooms in houses and basically you have a frame with drywall in it. Replacing the drywall with cedar makes a humidor I would suppose. The only problem is I have no idea where to get cedar boards or how much those would cost. At least spanish cedar. Really though you could probably do it for the cost of humidification which couldn't be more than a few grand tops, probably could be done for a few hundred, and the cost of cedar and your time of course.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

tuneman07 said:


> I have toyed with this idea too but not very seriously as I have only recently gotten into cigars. If you think about what a humidor is- a fairly airtight box then all you have to do really is build a room and line it with cedar. I have built sheds, and rooms in houses and basically you have a frame with drywall in it. Replacing the drywall with cedar makes a humidor I would suppose. The only problem is I have no idea where to get cedar boards or how much those would cost. At least spanish cedar. Really though you could probably do it for the cost of humidification which couldn't be more than a few grand tops, probably could be done for a few hundred, and the cost of cedar and your time of course.


Actually you don't forego the drywall, you'll cover it up with heavy plastic and then install the wood of choice over that. Spanish cedar in my area is running between $3.50 and $6.00 / sq.ft., so the "costs" can very significantly. As far as the size goes, it's just like a humi for the house, always go bigger than what you think you'll need. New releases, LE's, hot items and storage take up valuble space that will be needed in a very short time. 12 x 25 with 9' ceilings would be a great size for a shop, but starting out could be a little overwhelming. Maybe go 12 x 15 and leave room for expansion?
Good luck if you decide to eventually delve into this.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

oops


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I want one for my house


:tpd::tu


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

At our club, we built our own with 190 lockers. It was basic wood construction with pegboard between lockers for circulation. We use a Fedders 707U humidifier http://wholehousehumidifiers.com/trion/ and a mini-split unit for climate control.










We got the doors from an outfit in Canada. Real cheap but quality work, hinges included. If you need sources for the doors, locks, etc. just let me know.

Roscoe
http://www.metrocigar.com


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Yeah, but it would be easier to work in a cigar shop for a while, maybe get to know some of the reps, and then move on with some contacts in your pocket.


If you have local B&M's they are always having taste test and events for this and that. If you don't want to spend a little part time working, attending those events and getting a feel of the market and the vendors will help you decide. Plus the more you visit with people who attend those events the more info you gather as to what they like or dont like and what they would change or add to a potential new store.

We just had one open across the street and they have two plasma's and three large poker tables and the walls are lined with trophy animals. First B&M I have seen with choice of viewing and the animal heads are pretty cool.

Hope this helps

Good Luck

TT:cb


----------



## Brit (Jun 5, 2007)

Ours is 600 sq. ft in the lounge and bar we're about to open.

we've probably dropped about 4K on building materials and another 3k on A/c and electrical setup. All the work was done by the owners, and they have put in at least 200 hours building and it's not done yet. Inventory is est. between 80-100k in cigars right now.

I think that the best way to meet dealers would be to go to the shows. 

It also helps to be located right next to a tanning salon too.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Having a walkin humidor in my house is pretty much the same as signing my house over to cbid, no thanks. I've stopped counting my boxes and I've changed the facing of the frigador so my wife can't see how quickly its filling so I need no other encouragement please.

However I might kill a man in front of his momma to turn my office into a smoking room/office. I'd simply need to add an air exchanger and some weather stripping on the door and as I am on an outside wall already that should be cake I'd think. The problem is I have a pool room and a theater already as well as the office, asking for that much more might be grounds for divorce


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Brit said:


> Ours is 600 sq. ft in the lounge and bar we're about to open.
> 
> we've probably dropped about 4K on building materials and another 3k on A/c and electrical setup. All the work was done by the owners, and they have put in at least 200 hours building and it's not done yet. Inventory is est. between 80-100k in cigars right now.
> 
> ...


Interesting...I'll have to keep some of this in mind.

One thing that sucks, though, is I've still got two years before I can go to any 21+ programs :-/. Oh well, there is still plenty that I can mull over.


----------

